
DeepMind wants its healthcare AI to charge by results - rock57
https://techcrunch.com/2016/09/20/deepmind-wants-its-healthcare-ai-to-charge-by-results-but-first-it-needs-your-data/
======
visarga
Quite a long article and video. I'm wondering who's the intended audience.

